# Italy marble quarry  (4k clicking on images)



## sarrasani (Aug 24, 2017)

All the best!
S.


----------



## joshua kasumovic (Aug 28, 2017)

I like the use of B/W contrast to distinguish the beauty that lies within.


----------



## weepete (Aug 29, 2017)

Very nice! 1st is my favorite.


----------



## sarrasani (Aug 29, 2017)

joshua kasumovic said:


> I like the use of B/W contrast to distinguish the beauty that lies within.


Thank you for attention and commenting.   Sadly here there is beauty but also a massacre.....
All the best,
Sandro


----------



## sarrasani (Aug 29, 2017)

weepete said:


> Very nice! 1st is my favorite.


I too prefer the 1. Thank you!
Sandro


----------



## Semifusa (Aug 30, 2017)

The first one is fantastic. Congrats.


----------

